# www.foruminternacionaldemusica.com



## eusebius

Hello!!. I´m a spanish user.

I want to make a promotion of a new festival-master-classes event in Madrid-Spain.

www.foruminternacionaldemusica.com

I think they have one of the most important staff of teachers for this summer.

Piano: Aquiles Delle-Vigne, Salomón Mikowsky, Dina Yoffé, Sylvia Chu and Fernando Puchol.
Violín: Manuel Guillén, David Martínez and Cristian Ifrim.
Viola: Thuan Do Minh Dao and Cristian Ifrim.
Cello: Asier Polo, María Casado.
Guitar:Marco Socías, Edoardo Catemario and Franz Halasz.


----------

